# FF Aborted :(



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

One of my first fresheners aborted tonight. Shes a meat goat abd shes about 1 abd a half years old. I havent changed their diet at all so I dobt know why this happened? She was 3 weeks away from her due date.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Any kind of ingested mold from hay or feed, toxo from young kitties, chlyamidia or rammed hard by a herdmate all come to mind.
Looked like a nice kid too, so sorry.
How's mama doing?
Any body else expecting?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shes fine, bullying around all the other goats as usual lol. Yes I have 18 other goats pregnant. I also have a cat that lives in there?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...I agree with the reasons Nancy gave...its hard to pinpoint with out a neocropsy..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I understand it's kittens who carry the toxo. I have barn kitties but they don't go in the hay.
Just keep watch, if another one aborts it would be wise to have the fetus tested.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How do I get a fetus test done?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

you can contact a vet and see if they do necropsies on fetus', you may need to refrigerate the remains until testing can be arranged.

So sorry  :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Treat her as you would any doe who delivered, be sure she expells the placenta and offer her some warm molasses water, if she has a filled udder and she is a milk doe, you may want to milk her out and freeze any colostrum for use in any newborns who may need it. She will mourn her loss and it is heartbreaking when they do, baby her and be sure she stays eating.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Can older cat cause this also


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have like 12 kittens and 16 older cats. And they all live in the hay mow


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah very hard to have mouse's and not have them in your hay


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> I have like 12 kittens and 16 older cats. And they all live in the hay mow


28 cats! I only have 20


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah its alot  and the momma cat is pregnant again!!!  im over loaded lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Will your shelter spray or nuter at a discount ours does


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww that kiddo would have been really pretty, im so sorry she aborted. I hope none of ur other does abort.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know I'll have to ask


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can take it to the vet for testing. It could be anything from something she ate to chlamydia. Sometimes it's just a fluke thing and other times it's more serious. If you see anymore abort...you'll know there's something more serious going on. Remove the kids and clean the area. Also, clean up the doe best you can in case it's something like chlamydia. You don't want it spreading to the others.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I changed the hay we are feeding them now so hopefully no more abort. Should I milk her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I need a good diet to put them on any suggestions?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What do they get now?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

they get hay and a mineral block


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes do milk her!

We feed a mix of whole oats, whole barley, BOSS and alfalfa pellets...(we are moving away from GMO stuff)
Loose minerals rather than the block, its hard for htem to eat and it has way too much salt, loose is better
and alfalfa and coastal...

here is the original mix if you dont mind GMO and soy
6 parts whole oats
2 parts Calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part Beet pulp
mix and scoop one part mix to 3 parts Alfalfa pellets

This is a well balanced mix


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thank you so much happybleats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome : ) best of luck with all your ladies in wating!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Does any one know if wheat hay is ok to feed prego goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Does any one know if wheat hay is ok to feed prego goats


We have fed it with no problem


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree, they need loose minerals...throw out the block


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I will  can I get the 50 ibs feed bags online or should I go to the feed store?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice to know but I told hubby to get alfalfa thank tho


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

every since she aborted she has been having some stuff on her tail and I dont know if its normal?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Have you had a vet rake a look to make sure she cleaned out ok. I know they will leak stuff after birthing for two weeks or so you might give her a shot of antibiotics and porbius it wouldn't hurt just to make sure there is no infection


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

If it were my goat, I might go ahead and do a round of pennicilen (Pen G)...and when I do that I always give fortified B complex and probios


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tonight the blood was thicker and worse, I dont know if this is normal!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I would use la-200 and porbius or if it makes you feel better have the vet come out


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Should I use injectable probios? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probios is a microbial that helps put good bacteria back in their gut. I have never heard of injectable Probios. This is an oral you can get at any farm store or TSC.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No it not injectable but should be given with antibiotics because they kill good bacteria in the gut


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it a gel or something that I feed her? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

discharge is normal..the body needs to flush it all out...it can take a few weeks and longer...
Penicillin is what I would choose for this if you feel she needs it 1 cc per 20# sub Q twice daily for 5-7 days...
any fever??
I like to use Probiotic paste...comes in a tube like horse wormer...its easy to give, but you can get it in powder you can mix with water and drench or top dress her food...


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes it is a paste


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

What do I do with paste? Im very sad right now I went out to do my chores and another goat aborted ;(

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You just put the paste into their mouth as far back as you can get it....just like you when you drench them. If you had another abort, you really need to get the fetus checked. My vet said....one is nothing to worry about, another one is cause for alarm. Call your vet...


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I know its from the hay, some may have been moldy 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. That's too bad. Hope you got it changed out in time to avoid any more.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have thank you. How long after the goats start slimeing will they kid?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Depends...how much slime and what color?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its a little bit, and its clear


Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Could be within a couple hours or a few days. Can you get a pic of it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes I will when I get home

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry, I tried to get a pic and she didn't have any slime to take a picture of. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats ok. Just means you have some time before she kids.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would add tetracycline to the herds drinking water for a week just in case.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yet another abortion. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

they were alive so we tried to keep them living

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor babies.  So sorry you are having troubles. You should have them tested to find out what the problem is and avoid more issues.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I know I should. I read that iys normal for goats to about between Feb 1st through tge 14th is that true?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where the heck did you read that? Never heard of that. I usually have my does kid in February and don't have that problem.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha. I've never heard that one nor had it happen.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never heard that either.. I know plenty of breeders that have Feb. kids too!

So sorry your having trouble :hug:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I don't understand whats going in then

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is a billy block good mineral for them? Could it happen if I dont feed enough grain or not feeding enough hay?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It can happen if your goats are getting not getting enough nutrition. If they are too thin, they can't support the growing fetus and will abort it. However, it can also happen with disease such as chlamydia. It can happen with moldy feed or mold in the barn area that they are breathing constantly. You've had 2 abortions in the same herd....it's time to get a necropsy done and find out why. Until you do that, none of us can really tell you what's going on.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thank you. I have actually had 5 abortions 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

In that case you absolutely NEED to get a necropsy done....the sooner the better. Aborted fetus and placenta sent in. Contact a vet and ask them how to collect and where to take it.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I dont have any fetus at the time but if it happens again I will be sure to send it in and let you know

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, a Billy block is basically candy. What you put into the goat is what you get out. So you need to feed them quality hay and feed. They need a quality loose goat mineral 24/7. They need copper and selenium supplements if your area is deficient. You can't do livestock on the cheap.

You also need to get a fetus and placenta tested to find out if you have a disease going through your herd.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

The billy block has zinc and protein and minerals in it I checked the label before I got it.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not enough to do anything. It honestly is more like candy for them.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Fine I'll feed them loose mineral

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Loose minerals are pretty cheap and you get 50 lbs they are like 10-12 dollars


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

justspry said:


> Loose minerals are pretty cheap and you get 50 lbs they are like 10-12 dollars


Ummmm....mine are around 9-10 dollars for an 8 lb bag.........I use Manna Pro and get it at TSC


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That's what I was thinking NY...mine is around $20 for a bag of mineral. I guess look and see what you can find. Read labels tho. A lot of minerals have a lot of salt in it. The only one I could get this last time was a LOT of salt. But I had to get something so that was it. Even the stuff labeled Goat Minerals had a high salt content.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wouldn't give them up though....my goats do well on these so it's worth it to me since I only have a few goats...


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well things are different for me since I have so many goats

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can understand that...I know people like Cargill minerals and also Sweetlix....maybe one of those would be better?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

My goats love it

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> Well things are different for me since I have so many goats
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's understandable, but with that many you also need to make sure you are giving them what they really need so that it keeps your problems and losses to a minimum. YOU have to decide what is best for YOUR herd. We can only give suggestions and advice based on OUR experiences.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanks. So im going to be feeding them corn silage and haylage mixed with their grain mix at night with hay in the morning. How does that sound? And they will have mineral, loose goat mineral. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Silage is not good for goats.... It can get too moldy too fast and cause more abortions I am so sorry u are having such a struggle


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Look around for some cheap square bales. I'm getting a Timothy orchard mix for 2.50 a bale. Lespedesa hay is great also. Tsc also carries a sweet mix feed that's pretty cheap too. If u have pasture browse is great they'll eat up leaves and such. Constant hay is great. And I will normally add a handful of minerals in with their feed. Sorry ur having a horrible kidding year. I hope everything turns around.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am feeding them hay. My silage is not moldy.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I was not trying to imply that it was moldy, I am sorry if I upset u .... It's just terrible what u are going through and was throwing out info that I stuffed into my brain..which is usually never needed In hind sight I could have worded it differently. Hope u find the cause if your abortions


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

justspry said:


> Loose minerals are pretty cheap and you get 50 lbs they are like 10-12 dollars


I don't know what kind of mineral you are feeding, but mine are 28.50 per 50 lb bag! You might want to check your analysis.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok thanks. So im going to be feeding them corn silage and haylage mixed with their grain mix at night with hay in the morning. How does that sound? And they will have mineral, loose goat mineral.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Unless you are very familiar with the source of the silage and know beyond a doubt it was put up properly I would not feed silage. If it wasn't put up properly it can spoil and cause listeriosis.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We put it up ourselves. And we feed it constantly to the milk cows so it never spoiles 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got another early kid, what can I do for him? He keeps gagging but he can hold his head and his eyes r open

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you make sure there is nothing in his throat? You're just going to have to keep trying...


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried, he drank a little, hes very weak so I gave him a shot of bose will this work?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never used bose do don't know. Habe you given him colostrum? Does he have teeth and hair all the way down to his hooves? 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B Complex would be good too. Everything will depend on how mature his lungs are. Is his temp over 100?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When I had a dairy farm, I fed my goats haylage and corn silage with no problems. They loved it and did well on it.

Having an abortion storm is usually caused by a virus or bacteria. In my area, our hay is usually baled late (late july for 1st cutting) and it does get moldy/dusty because we have a lot of rain and not enough hot, dry days. I have never lost a kid because of it.

Saving the kid and placenta and then having it tested for disease is the way to go right now. In the mean time, adding tetracyclene to the water or feed (they make crumbles that are not really expensive) may help if it is a bacteria.

Weeds and plants in the hay or growing cna cause abortions also. Look up abortion causing plants and see if you have any in your area. They can pop up in hay, grazing/browsing areas, or your silage or haylage.

Anyone spraying pesticides in the area that may blow to your farm?

A good loose mineral is a must with goats. I use different ones, depending on the time of year. I use horse minerals, cattle minerals, deer minerals and goat minerals after reading the labels and knowing what I need. I also give extra selenium and copper bolus. When I first started in goats 30+ yeasr ago, there was no such thing as goat feed or goat minerals. I had to use the dairy cattle ones or the horse minerals. They worked fine for my herd then, and still do!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I fed colostrum, he has all his hair, actually acting better sense giving bose. What will the tetracyclene do exactly?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is to be given to the does if they have chlamydia.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, he's still alive, I got some colostrum down him, his bottom teeth are in, do you have any idea how early he was with that info?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodness what a fighter!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry your going through this. Do you have a photo of him? make sure you can also include his hooves, sometimes you can get an idea of how early they are by looking at their legs/hooves.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I got a picture of him. His eyes are almost always open but this is when I just found him in the pen. His feet are really gelly and soft. I was geussing maybe 2 weeks but im not sure. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh. Bless his tiny heart. Keeping you in my prayers. ❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

He passed away early this morning . Could it be my buck?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to have a necropsy done. You need to take a very hard look at your nutrition program and you need to find out if you have a disease on your farm.

I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oxytetracycline will also knock out Q Fever which causes abortion storms and weak kids. I don't remember the dosage, though. 

ETA - Chlortetracycline (aeuromycin crumbles) will knock out Q Fever, too, but there is evidence to suggest that Oxytetracycline does it better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> He passed away early this morning . Could it be my buck?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


It could be a thousand things. GET A NECROPSY DONE! How many more kids are you willing to lose before you get proactive and find out what the problem is?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get the necropsy done. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Agree!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

What do your mom and dad think? Maybe they can take the baby to get it done?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> I tried, he drank a little, hes very weak so I gave him a shot of bose will this work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Are you selenium deficient? If not. ..no. Selenium can be overdosed and will have many of the same symptoms. You really NEED to get a necropsy done. Until you know exactly what is causing all this you can't fix it. It is most likely a disease, an infection, a nutritional deficiency or overdose, or a feed issue.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How much does it cost?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No clue. You HAVE to get that body into them TODAY or it will be too late if it's not already. Does it really matter what it costs? How much money is it costing you each time one of them dies? If you figure that each kid is worth $75 to $100...4 kids in THIS thread alone...that's $300 to $400 right there. You have already wasted a few hundred dollars on the ones that are dead and how many more do you have to kid? A $200 necropsy (and I do NOT know if that is the cost) is still cheaper than the kids already lost and the future ones. Have you had ANY kids survive this season at all?? You can guess and we can guess about cause all year long and there will be NO answer until a necropsy is performed on at LEAST ONE of these. It is NOT your buck. It is NOT the time of year. I doubt it's your mineral (even with minimal mineral you shouldn't have this much problems) We give you suggestions and you become defensive with us and think we are trying to be mean (I guess). It COULD be your feed...it COULD be chlamydia....it COULD be whatever. Until a necropsy is done...there ARE NO ANSWERS>


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't mean to be defensive, but I really would like to know what I can do for them. I asked mom if we could get one done and she said maybe. I think it could be the year because other dairy farms are having with abortion, I have started giving them more feed now so hopefully it works. Sorry if it seems I am being defensive. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

We use Sweetlix Meat Maker loose mineral as free choice ... They eat it if they need it. We have over 200 Myotonic goats in our herd.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats aren't miniature cows. You need to take a good hard look at what their nutrition needs are. They need a quality loose mineral available at all times and you may still have to supplement copper and selenium. Just now starting to feed better is good but this needed to be done before they were even pregnant.

Your parents need to understand that you have something seriously wrong going on on your farm and if your parents don't do something about it, the losses will just continue. You may need to consider cutting back on goat numbers to a number where you can afford proper nutrition and vet care.

Are these FF'S the ones that were stunted?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Here the necropsy on my nine month old doeling may run as much as $150.

Don't go through a vet unless you cannot help it, or are not close enough to the state vet lab. It will cost more. If your state vet lab can do it, go through them. If you live close enough to your state vet lab, you can deliver the fetus and they can start in on it. That is what I did with mine.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Goats aren't miniature cows. You need to take a good hard look at what their nutrition needs are. They need a quality loose mineral available at all times and you may still have to supplement copper and selenium. Just now starting to feed better is good but this needed to be done before they were even pregnant.
> 
> Your parents need to understand that you have something seriously wrong going on on your farm and if your parents don't do something about it, the losses will just continue. You may need to consider cutting back on goat numbers to a number where you can afford proper nutrition and vet care.
> 
> Are these FF'S the ones that were stunted?


I know they are not cows! You may say that im being defensive but your being mean. I do alot of research on the goats. I would not breed the stunted does as they are to small.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Here the necropsy on my nine month old doeling may run as much as $150.
> 
> Don't go through a vet unless you cannot help it, or are not close enough to the state vet lab. It will cost more. If your state vet lab can do it, go through them. If you live close enough to your state vet lab, you can deliver the fetus and they can start in on it. That is what I did with mine.


Thank you cactus acres.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

No one is trying to be mean to you.. We just want u to understand the seriousness of the situation ... U will continue to have losses untill the problem is addressed. There can be multiple diff reasons for the storm.
We are trying to help because u have requested help. 
It can be hard to help someone who argues about every suggestion.
We are not judging u by any means please understand our concern 
keep us posted


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> I don't mean to be defensive, but I really would like to know what I can do for them. I asked mom if we could get one done and she said maybe. I think it could be the year because other dairy farms are having with abortion, I have started giving them more feed now so hopefully it works. Sorry if it seems I am being defensive.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


We're not trying to be mean. We are honestly trying to give you the help you are asking for. The problem is that we don't have any answers until you find out exactly what is killing them. And that can only be done with a necropsy. The problem with dismissing it as "the other dairy farms are having problems too" is that there STILL has to be a reason! And until that reason is addressed, it's not going to get better. I'm not so concerned about your feed...we've talked about it and you've changed it...but that hasn't helped. You changed your mineral...that hasn't helped. We have to go by what information you can give us and, unfortunately, we can't diagnose over the internet. (Would be nice, but....)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goatlady1314, where do you live?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

In my area a necropsy is $40.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Goatlady1314, where do you live?


Iowa

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are anywhere near this school - call them. I would be willing to bet they can help you with the necropsy.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thank you  I'll try it but wont it be to late for that kid now? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can try and maybe they can still do it. But call them and find out what you need to do for the next one to get it in there. You can find out the cost too 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

You won't know unless you contact them.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok will do 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok thank you  I'll try it but wont it be to late for that kid now?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


It depends on how long it's been since he died and whether he has been properly stored. The best way to preserve kids for a necropsy is to double bag in garbage bags and put them in the refrigerator. I put them on the bottom shelf. Do Not Freeze them!

I'm sorry - I just realized I failed to post the link.

http://vetmed.iastate.edu/front-page/contact-us


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I was looking through my records and I realized I forgot to give cdt shots this year. Could that cause it? Im not asking if thats legitly what caused it, just if its a possibility? Thank you 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

How far are you from Iowa State? The veterinary school there is an excellent one, and you'd be able to get a necropsy done. If it is too late, than in the future, keep them in mind. My Uncle was a Veterinary Professor at the school until he passed away recently.

This is a link to the Diagnostics Lab website for Iowa State.

Edit: I doubt forgetting their yearly CDT would cause an abortion. There are many people who are anti vaccination, and they don't have problems with abortions in their herds.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I my self believe that that is a final part of having heathly babies and less problems we give it at 120 days on all does then babies get it at a month old

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok I was looking through my records and I realized I forgot to give cdt shots this year. Could that cause it? Im not asking if thats legitly what caused it, just if its a possibility? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No, not vaccinating with CD&T will not cause abortions.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok  we are giving the shots today, will I need to give some to my billy bosco?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yep. Bosco needs the shots too! Just keep in mind that giving the CD&T isn't going to solve your abortion problems. There are plenty of people who don't vaccinate and they don't have the issues. We do ours AFTER the babies are born and ready for their first shots and we don't have abortions caused by that. (We had one abortion this year caused by fighting) What did you find out from the university on the necropsies?


----------



## Jeffc (Feb 16, 2014)

We have had 5 does here in mo. We treated for lepto, today our 5th kidded early, they aren't due until around March 7. Taking dead kid tomorrow to have tested. I've heard that a lot of abortions are happening due to ketosis, chlamydia, or toxemia


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ketosis and toxemia are the same thing - a metabolic disorder due to the does being overly thin or overly fat, carrying multiple kids and not getting enough energy during the last phase of pregnancy usually.

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0106/UNP-0106.pdf

I would also take in the placenta and make sure they test for Q Fever. I had a case of it a few years back and it causes premature deliveries, weak and stillborn kids, and kids that die at birth or soon after. Q Fever is zoonotic so, until it is ruled out, please wear gloves when handling dead kids or delivering kids.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I got 2 healthy kids except one of the moms dont have any milk.. what should I do?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

They are girls!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Babies NEED colostrum...do you have any? If not, get to the feed store and buy the powdered kind. Not the best, but better than none. NEEDS TO BE DONE BEFORE THEY ARE 2 DAYS OLD. Then start bottle feeding.

edit...reread...2 moms? Milk some colostrum from the one that does have milk and give it to the other baby. Again...needs to be done before the babies are 2 days old or you missed the window where it will absorb and do anything.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yup they both drank off the doe that had colostrum. .im really surprised they lived in -15 out there. They were all dryed off and everything! Can I give her a shot to make her have milk?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think some people give a shot of oxytocin but I would wait until someone with more experience with that chimes in. Is she a FF? I'm thinking "cull" if she isn't producing milk which is what you are wanting. But that's just my thoughts on it. So happy you finally had 2 does successfully kid!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you! I was so surprised to find them out there. They are drinking by themselves now! She is a FF so im going to give her a little time to see what happens. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

they are doing great 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on the successful kiddings! Did you ever find out what caused the five (more?) miscarriages? How many remaining pregnant does do you have left to kid? Sorry it's been a tough go for you!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't had any other goats abort so far, but if they do I'll send it in. I started feeding calcium feeding lime and it seems to really help. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Yay! Babies NEED colostrum...do you have any? If not, get to the feed store and buy the powdered kind. Not the best, but better than none. NEEDS TO BE DONE BEFORE THEY ARE 2 DAYS OLD. Then start bottle feeding.
> 
> edit...reread...2 moms? Milk some colostrum from the one that does have milk and give it to the other baby. Again...needs to be done before the babies are 2 days old or you missed the window where it will absorb and do anything.


2 days? I'm thinking this is a typo? I'm sure you know they need colostrum long before 2 days old - they need it within the first 2 hours for optimum utilization of the antibodies. After that the window is closing and they will not be able to absorb all of the antibodies. By the time they reach about 24 hours of age, they are not able to absorb very many antibodies if anything.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope, not a typo. 2 days is the farthest out they can go without it. I totally agree that they need it within 2 hours for optimal absorbtion, but after 2 days you're wasting your time and money. You have a chance of it doing some good still at 2 days...slight, but it's there. I just wanted to make sure that the OP understood how important it was to get the colostrum NOW and not tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I see where you are coming from.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

This morning their mouths were cold and they wont drink. What should I do? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get them WARMED up NOW. How cold and how lethargic are they? Do you have them in the house where you can warm them? Get a blanket tented over them and either have them beside a forced air heat vent that is on or get a hair dryer and warm their "tent'


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok. I have them in the house. Now they have scours? I dont know what's happening!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are they warm? If so, give them electrolytes ONLY. NO milk. Give pepto or something for scours. Get them to a vet to have fecals and any other tests needed to find out what exactly is going on at your farm. You have something extremely virulent going on out there or you wouldn't be having this many problems. And until you figure out what the heck is going on, you're going to keep going thru this cycle. What a nightmare for you! Every time you think you have it figured out, it comes back!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

So they cant even have colostrum?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At this point, they don't need the colostrum anymore (it's not going to make much difference as they are at the end of the absorbtion period)


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

The babies are doing pretty good. They dont have anymore scours but one wouldn't drink to well tonight. We fed them every two hours all day!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We had another one last night!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww...what a cutie! How are the other 2 doing?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Did you stop feeding silage? Just curious ... If it was a little mold in that and u stopped feeding it that may be why they are now carrying to term the other prob w the baby's may just be weather related ..... Best of luck keep workin hard on those baby's


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks. The other two are doing really well. No scours or anything anymore. I am still feeding silage but not as much. It is in a mix.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

This morning (-31 temp) I go out to find pam with twins! Abd they are alive and doing well. Then like 30 mins later I go back out to finish my chores and sally is kidding! So I brought her in and she had twins also!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

more babies! Two more goats had singles  a boy and a girl

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

